# Fibro. & Nutrition...



## Guest (Jun 11, 2000)

Hello, my dear friend has suffered Fibro. & CFS for over 20 yrs. She started using nutrition and she finally got her symptoms under control. I use nutrition for IBS/PMS/Migraines and Anxiety and seen excellent results. Hope this gives you some insight on what nutrition can do for your symptoms. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I am brand new in here - could you please be more specific about the nutrion to control symptoms for fib, fms, ibs, etc?------------------God Bless,Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Yes I can, I will email you directly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2000)

will you also e-mail me on this infoThanksMaureenmaureen###pine-view.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

I also would be interested in nutrition ideas to help my fibro.I would appreciate any info. on that subject-please e-mail me.thanks,sea


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

PLease e-mail me too, thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Dear Maureen and "GA" thanks ever so much - unfortunately I am pretty inept on this computer and I think I deleted both of your emails - could you please resend? Thanks=) sjc


----------

